

Judge gives Universal Music 24 hours to explain takedown spree - gldalmaso
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/judge-gives-umg-24-hours-to-explain-takedown-spree.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29

======
Vivtek
_a site must wait at least 10 days before restoring the material._

(This in reference to UMG's taking down a news show _about_ the video in
question...)

That blows my mind. That means anything at all can be taken down for a couple
of weeks without the slightest repercussions to the fraudulent party.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Welcome to 1998. That was when the DMCA was passed - signed by president
Clinton.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Ac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act)

It hasn't gotten any better since.

~~~
jaryd
Actually, it's in the process of getting worse!

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
I might have used a little bit of understatement. You may not be totally
familiar with the idiom.

------
tobtoh
If it's so easy to abuse the DCMA, I'm curious why the 'unwashed masses'
haven't been issuing DCMA takedown requests for all the official music
industry music videos on YouTube. Wouldn't that quickly highlight how broken
the model is?

~~~
gmaslov
No one would ever attempt to prosecute a corporation for perjury (the penalty
specified by the DMCA) if it sends out a piddling few hundred fraudulent
takedown notices. On the other hand, I wouldn't put it past them to throw the
book at any individual they catch sending one. Individuals have neither the
stamina for a long legal battle nor any means of plausible deniability ("The
notices were automated!", "We don't know who sent it.", "The guy who sent it
has been fired, problem solved.", etc.), and prosecutors like winning cases.

IANAL.

------
gregschlom
"M-E-G-A. Upload to me today"... and now this is going to stick in my head for
the whole day.

I hope Universal Music is happy with the free promotion that their takedown
notice is going to give to this stupid video.

~~~
hmottestad
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect>

------
yumraj
Anticipating yet another Streisand effect.

------
rokhayakebe
Sometimes I wonder how movie studios (and music labels) make money. I watch
DVD quality new releases, as well as old movies, via sites such as Putlocker
or Megaupload through 1channel.ch. I think they should simply partners with
such sites and figure a way to make money with them. These guys won't stop
their business.

~~~
ceol
_> Sometimes I wonder how movie studios (and music labels) make money._

The vast majority of people get most of their content legally.

~~~
sp332
You mean like netflix, hulu, amazon video subscription, spotify, pandora,
last.fm, turntable.fm, or all the ad-supported podcasts and blogs out there?

~~~
rmc
No DVDs et al.

~~~
Vivtek
What's a DVD?

~~~
beej71
It's what you buy second-hand from your local used media store so you can
legally watch the video contained thereon, while giving the finger to the
MPAA.

Enjoy it while it lasts.

